# Mathews Solocam: New Drenalin LD To Be Released October 15



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

mikez said:


> Mathews is excited to unveil for 2008 the new Drenalin LD…The best performing longer axle-to-axle hunting bow available. This bow incorporates all the technology of the original Drenalin, including SE3 composite slim limbs but with draw lengths up to 31”.
> 
> The Drenalin LD is perfect for archers who prefer a bow with parallel limbs and a slightly longer axle to axle length.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this isn't copy thread. Straight from the Mathews Solocam Forum.

(If there's an earlier thread, feel free to delete, mods.)


----------



## wvgreen3d (Aug 5, 2006)

*Mine is ordered*

Ordered mine...Black on Black 70lb. 29" draw with the walnut competition grip...i'm counting the days til it gets here....going to be my new 3d bow...thanks mathews!!:darkbeer:


----------



## tainker87 (Sep 11, 2006)

what was the price for the new drenaline?


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey, Bowjax makes a dampener for the limbs on the Drenalin called the Slimjax. Here's the link: http://www.bowjax.com/slimjax.html

Not spamming, but just wanted to give you guys a heads up. Another dealer in town sells the Drenalin, so I don't get them in my shop. Good to see Mathews listen to their customers who want something in a longer axle to axle form.

Jim


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

i'm excited about this bow, i'm might just pick up a pretty blue one


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Ordered one in Blue, it will have a new LD Cam ? I should have it in a week.
Price $849.00 Not to bad...

Terry


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

What kind of prices are you guys finding?? Just called my local shop and asked!! holy smokes 850 for camo 900 plus for target colors!!!


----------

